# Turner Motorsport E92 M3 Celebrates Historic 2010 Season



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

In what would be their debut seaon of the new M3 platform, Turner Motorsport has once again had a record-setting year. Last weekend the team competed in the final race of 2010 at Miller Motorsports Park in Utah. Turner Motorsport drivers Joey Hand and Michael Marsal drove the #97 Turner BMW M3 to the race lead by lap 49, but ultimately finished third for yet another podium finish.

This recent third place trophy is just one more trophy to add to the already large 2010 collection. The new V8 powered Turner Motorsport M3 has proven itself in Grand Am Racing with two First place wins, one Second place, and four Third place finishes, making for a stellar 2010 season.

BMW won the 2010 manufacturers championship, thanks in great part to the consistent performance by Turner Motorsport, with its 7 podium finishes, including a 5-race podium streak spanning Homestead to Watkins Glen.

The impressive season results were not, however, enough for Turner Motorsport to win the 2010 Drivers and Team championships, with the team narrowly missing First place by a margin of only 6 points. The TMS team came in Second Place out of over 30 teams. Drivers Joey Hand and Michael Marsal finished Second in the GS Driver's Championship, piloting the #97 Turner BMW M3.

Marsal finished the year the highest placing rookie driver in the GS class in 2010, proving his abilities behind the wheel. His fast and consistent laps, combined with the coaching of veteran TMS driver Joey Hand combined for an impressive foray into professional sports car racing. Expect to see more great driving by Marsal in 2011.

*Team owner Will Turner*
"This has been another year to remember for Turner Motorsport. Changing to the new E92 V8 chassis has been challenging, but I was confident in my crew and engineers that they could work with our drivers to build us great cars ***8211; and they did."

"Having won previous championships in Grand Am, we knew we'd need a balance of results and consistency in order to win again. We had the results and the consistency I could only dream about, but another team had similar results and it turned out to be their dream season this year, not ours. We've had the honor of winning titles already, so this year it was just someone else's turn. We're going to work hard over the winter to put us back in position for another dream season in 2011."

The 2011 Grand Am Racing season starts January 27-28, with the GRAND-AM 200 at Daytona International Speedway, in Daytona Beach, Florida. Turner Motorsport will again have two BMW M3s vying for the win and overall championship titles.

*TMS Continental Sports Car Challenge GS Class Results*
2 Wins
1 Second place finish
4 Third place finishes
7 Podium finishes
8 Top 5 finishes

*About Turner Motorsport*
Turner Motorsport is the leading BMW tuner in North America, bringing technology and expertise from the racetrack to the street. Turner Motorsport is not about clever marketing tricks or gimmicks. Racetrack results speak themselves. The Turner Motorsport team has won five professional racing championships in two different series since 2003. This storied success is passed into every component that Turner Motorsport designs and sells through their website catalog. Our race team, R&D engineers and Sales team work together, allowing practical knowledge and state-of-the-art engineering to flow in both directions. Few companies in North America can claim such a close relationship to what they sell and what they race.

http://www.turnermotorsport.com


----------



## MontereyDave (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh man, great thread! Kudos to Turner for a great 2010 season. But I'm disappointed the Grand Am season didn't come to Laguna Seca this year. Here's a few pics I took of Turner's cars in previous years at Laguna Seca:


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

Actually, Turner Motorsport team has won five professional racing championships in two different series.


----------

